# fresh from Manhattan, USA... looking to make.mates in SA!



## IrishEgyptianAussie (Jun 9, 2012)

Howdy all, my name is Phil. I just arrived from the United States, and I'm looking for friends! I'm 22, a paramedic, do MMA and I speak arabic. If you live in South Australia, namely near the Adelaide area, message me!


----------

